# So what did everyone get for Xmas then? :D



## Javabb94 (25 December 2012)

So after doing the horses at 7 this morning after having to get out the car to test flood depth, we came home nice and wet to unwrap presents 

I was surprised and grateful to have been given an iPad  it was so unexpected! 

Got some clothes and most importantly a lovely Kingsland hoody  thanks mum!

I bought Abbie a new head collar and fancy lead rope for shows and lots of treats for J and C. She was very surprised to see me so early, she was still yawning with her eyes half shut!

Hope everyone else gets what they want for Xmas - and their horses of course! Going to my grans after dinner where more presents await!

Merry Christmas !


----------



## Cheiro1 (25 December 2012)

I got a blingy browband for my dressage horse, some new competition gloves, some books, a canvas print of my favorite ever picture of my little mare and some chocolates 

Feeling very spoilt today


----------



## Wheels (25 December 2012)

I got an iPad mini, it was a surprise too and I love it! 

My youngster got his first thermatex (well its ordered, will arrive in a few weeks) and the Shetlands got new head collars 

Oh and a friend designed a mug with a photo of my horse on it which is just awesome!


----------



## Copperpot (25 December 2012)

I got a Rambo Micklem comp bridle, new winter coat, Pikeur hat, some Tredstep Da Vinci boots and of course chocolate and alcohol. More presents tomorrow when I go to my Mums  Plus my Nan who lent me £800 towards my new Wow saddle 3 weeks ago has said keep the money for Xmas. Am feeling very spoilt


----------



## blood_magik (25 December 2012)

I was spoilt 
I got an ariat hoodie, some kingsland gloves, makeup and a necklace charm from Tiffany and Co 

my lovely parents are paying for my equiport jacket as well


----------



## measles (25 December 2012)

A trip to Olympia! Bounce is particularly happy as she got a very smart little 14" Equiport rug   B on the other hand got a raging cold


----------



## Javabb94 (25 December 2012)

measles said:



			A trip to Olympia! Bounce is particularly happy as she got a very smart little 14" Equiport rug   B on the other hand got a raging cold 

Click to expand...

Wow! We are thinking of HOYS or Olympia for next year  I bet bounce looks very smart in her equiport rug  poor B, my brother has a horrible cold too 

Abbie is in saying dry and warm from the horrible rain and super soggy field!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (25 December 2012)

Don't know yet, have to wait until after dinner. Humbug.


----------



## Twiggy14 (25 December 2012)

I had an amazing Christmas for presents this year - all VERY useful presents!
And the most expensive presents I've ever been bought o.o
I have one very spoilt horsey now 
And very grateful for them all!
I got -
£25 in total.
A new saddle for Barney! 17" Narrow Havana jumping saddle. 
A new bridle for Barney! It's brown with pink piping and pink diamanté!
A new saddlecloth for Barney! It's black, with "Conker Tom" on one side, in hot pink, and my full name on the other in hot pink, then silver stars around them both!
A Tim Stockdale Jacket! 
Ben Howard Album and Little Mix Album,
Me to You smellies/cream set,
A new gilet,
A onesie
New skinnies, 
A One Direction Calender,
And now we are off to my nans, she usually just gives us anything she finds but I've asked for some new boots this year. Instead of getting loads of crap worth loads (and I mean she grabs anything...Barbie things...I'm 13? Along those lines ) she's been good the past few years, and got me something useful  dear of her, I have no boots that don't leak so if she did get me the boots I'd be VERY grateful!

Oh and dad is buying me and mum a joint present - Badminton Tickets!

Everyone's presents sound amazing!

And as Christmas is about giving to, I gave my mum a nice new necklace, her favourite one broke so I hope it's a good replacement! I got my dad a formula 1 top, he loves anything to do with cars  for my brother, I got him a joint present with mum and dad, a kindle fire. Now he doesn't have to steal my iPad to watch films! I got all my school friends some chocolate, and then my best friend a personalised saddle cloth with her horses and her name on it. 
She's loves in Devon so going to stays with her for a bit on the 27th-31st so we'll exchange pressies then!!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (25 December 2012)

I got more added to my tattoo from mom 

Pants, socks and stuff
007 and sherlock holmes dvds!!!
Clothes 

Going to Dads later to exchange prezzies there


----------



## Jenni_ (25 December 2012)

My HHO secret Santa got me this-






Got Dexter box set from mum, eugh another stock pin and jewellery and money. Yet to go to OH's to get my presents from him!


----------



## Jenni_ (25 December 2012)

I never meant eugh! I meant and lol


----------



## tilly_monster (25 December 2012)

I've had a great Christmas, I got my new horse


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (25 December 2012)

Of course everything I asked for was for the horse! I (well, he) got:

Jumping Saddle (I have been given a budget and we will get the fitter out in January)
Bridle 
Stirrup Leathers
Girth
Saddlecloth 
Fly Veil

I was at Olympia the other day and bought him Veredus Tendon and Fetlock boots and I got the last Premier Equine rug which has the Olympia logo on it  The boots are for shows and so is the rug, but I'm a bit hesitant to put it on him!

Very nice Christmas, as well as getting Make Up and stuff from other members of friends and family


----------



## Bills (25 December 2012)

I've been mega spoilt -
New dressage saddle.
Saddle cloth.
Thermatex quarter exercise rug.
Perfume x 3.
Pjs.
Mark Todd white jobs.
Slippers.
Shoes.
Underwear.
Money.

Very happy girl


----------



## Shutterbug (25 December 2012)

I got a Tassimo coffee maker and a huge selection of coffee's to go with it - will probably last me months   I got a camera lens mug which is fab, some keyfinder alarms cause Im always losing my keys   Smelly candles, Baileys, Jack Daniels, perfume.


----------



## rowy (25 December 2012)

Equilibrium massage pad
Casco riding hat 
Some money (to use in tack shop sale  ) 
Then some urban decay eyeshadow, books, gloves, a wooly hat etc.


----------



## Abbeygale (25 December 2012)

Wow! Everyone's had amazing presents! I'm well jel!  I had a handbag from mum, and some smellies from my aunt and cousin. My mum and dads present piles were both way bigger than mine!!! :-O lol


----------



## Delicious_D (25 December 2012)

I got my horses vet fee's paid, a new blingy noseband and fluffy over-reach boots, some nice stuff for work and Delici's AI package paid for


----------



## Leg_end (25 December 2012)

I had a me christmas as the pony isn't here  I was a lucky girl and got some gorgeous chocolate grasmeres, perfume x3, charms for my pandora bracelet, some smellies and or my pony, some anky wraps.


----------



## Vickijay (25 December 2012)

I got a new Kan body protector and some clothes/pants/sweets/bath towels/earmuffs/alcohol from my mum. 

I got a full set of premier equine magnet wraps with normal wraps too, 4 premier equine ice boots, some eskadron tendon/fetlock boots, a super posh equipe stud girth (that is almost too lovely to use!!), a ecogold numnah and a ecogold memory foam pad (to help dissipate my fat bum on my little horse!!), a posh amergio headcollar, a 20 megapixel hatcam and a whole box (12 bags!) of sports mixture sweets (as they have been my treat whilst dieting for ages!!) from the boy. 

Im feeling very spoilt and very lucky 

Now to crack on with the mulled wine. Happy Christmas everyone x


----------



## Tiarella (25 December 2012)

Everyone has been very spoilt!!

I had -
Gersemi breeches
Green/brown matchy set
Bling browband
Carl Hester book
Calendar
Chocolate
Gloves
Membership to area 5 riding club
Pandora charm
Dog collar
Cute doggy scarf
Dog tag 
Reindeer onsie
And lots of other little bits and pieces 

Happy Christmas!


----------



## Javabb94 (25 December 2012)

Everybody sounds to have had a great day! I forgot to mention I got a fair isle fleecy onesie, Guinness world record book (tradition !) toblerone, some money, a necklace, smirnoff among other things! 

Dad got mum a lovely superdry duffle coat without any input from me! 

I will be using the money to get Abbie an equiport numnah and some premier equine air cooled xc boots


----------



## nikkimariet (25 December 2012)

I got money, a Schockemohle rug for Fig, Tiffany jewellery, Chanel goodies, some leggings from Prestatie, lots of chocolate and a Hermes Birkin hand bag 

I'm a very lucky girlie, but I have been very well behaved this year!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (25 December 2012)

Eskadron platinum saddlecloth & bandages in black, new blingy spurs straps, blingy hairnets and scrunchie, deerskin show gloves, Chanel goodies, an iPad, a horsey  photo shoot with Natalie Todd, diamond earrings, J Brand top, money, and a Birkin.....matchy matchy forever NMT!!!!!!!


----------



## amage (25 December 2012)

Very spoilt in this house as well! I got new clippers as mine died in November, and some clothes, perfume, a slow cooker and a few other bits. OH got me Bruce Springsteen tickets & a wee Pandora charm with a horseshoe on it!


----------



## kirstyhen (25 December 2012)

I got two pairs of waterproof jods, long johns, british eventing membership, DVDs, chocolates, sweeties, a scarf, smelly stuffs, books and a HD Video Recorder! Very spoilt person, lots of the children I teach bought me presents, I also got a lovely handmade horse soft toy from one of them!


----------



## Natz88 (25 December 2012)

I got the usual...
Bath/smellies
A dog ornament for by my fire
A new toastie machine
Socks
Money of my OH as he didn't no what to get me 
No laughing , but my OH's nan bought me a Hot Pink tracksuit I do like wearing things like that just around the house, but hot pink I look like Vicky Pollard or for anyone who watches Hollyoaks it's near enough the same one as Carmel wears


----------



## Big Ben (25 December 2012)

leather riding gloves, laptop, choccy orange, and







A set of tires for my truck, so awesome!


----------



## Murphy Moo (25 December 2012)

Everyones pressies are amazing...

I got...
A onsie
Stubben leather head collar 
Ariat competition shirt
Ariat gloves
Waterproof/cosy over trousers for riding/yard work
Superdry bobble hat and mittens
Money for new xc colours
Money towards a camera!!

Totally spoilt....

Happy New Year to all...


----------



## Baggybreeches (25 December 2012)

This: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...522214.-2207520000.1356468560&type=3&theater 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...522214.-2207520000.1356468560&type=3&theater 

Well actually she was a joint birthday/Christmas present, but my Nin died just before my birthday in June so it didn't really happen. We collected her a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Big Ben (25 December 2012)

Baggybreeches wins so far, SQUEEEE


----------



## flump (25 December 2012)

I got...
BBQ! And tools
Placemats
Egg poacher
Money
Stocking fillers smellys etc
Make up
A London eye trip/ stay in ritz
IPad
New horse
Albion k2
Dressage saddle
Swarvoski


----------



## flump (25 December 2012)

And hadn't finished lol!
ghds
Pjs
Socks and scarfs etc
Ariats boots and chaps
Loads more but too much to list!


----------



## Baggybreeches (25 December 2012)

Big Ben said:



			Baggybreeches wins so far, SQUEEEE
		
Click to expand...

 To be fair I think there isn't much that will top that! EVER!
Her name is Holly and she is a 9 yr old Mediterranean Miniature Donkey, and I luffs her lots!


----------



## WelshD (25 December 2012)

We've had a lot of vets bills recently as our dog was sick so didnt exchange presents this year

Seeing the dog eat a bit of chicken and veg without being sick was probably the best present ever though

Hubby normally works Christmas day but didnt this year so we had some precious time together and went round all of the animals and chicken runs with treats 

Small pleasures


----------



## Britestar (25 December 2012)

Omg, can't believe how much you all got. I got shampoo and an organiser plus a pair of socks and a marmite mug. That's all


----------



## TarrSteps (25 December 2012)

That sounds lovely, Welsh D.


----------



## cundlegreen (25 December 2012)

I bought myself a Christmas present.................


----------



## Lyle (25 December 2012)

I got a Samsung Galaxy S3 phone  Which was a joint Birthday/Christmas and graduation present! (I'm born on Christmas day  )


My OH and I are going halves in a helmet cam, and he is also making me ARROW HEADS for my Birthday!!  I'm so lucky! 

A few other little things, like handbag, and a cooler bag to put the ice cells for my ice boots in to take them to the agistment!

I hope you all had a Merry Christmas! I'm making the most of the online Boxing Day sales today! Looks like we are in for another corker of a day here!


----------



## ISH_lover (25 December 2012)

I got:
A Nokia lumia 800 (a windows phone)
2 pairs of jods 
my provisional and 10 driving lessons
chocolates....about 7 or 8 boxes 
smellies
money to spend how i wish
and a beautiful canvas of me and my lad competing at our first ODE!
http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/735090_10200146998376533_322580971_n.jpg


----------



## Copperpot (25 December 2012)

Welsh D your dog getting better kicks the butt of any present


----------



## Javabb94 (25 December 2012)

ISH_lover said:



			I got:
A Nokia lumia 800 (a windows phone)
2 pairs of jods 
my provisional and 10 driving lessons
chocolates....about 7 or 8 boxes 
smellies
money to spend how i wish
and a beautiful canvas of me and my lad competing at our first ODE!
http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/735090_10200146998376533_322580971_n.jpg

Click to expand...

Good luck with the driving


----------



## BronsonNutter (25 December 2012)

I think I win on the wierdest present... A digital thermometer  Also got a stethoscope from my parents!

Mum got this:





I only managed to finish it yesterday; thank god she had a long day at work!

ETA: She did ask who I'd got them done by (didn't sign) - was pretty proud


----------



## showpony (25 December 2012)

My complete and utter non horsey Mum gave me christmas money for Olympia last wk and picked up fab Bridle, HKM saddlecloth, bling schooling whip and black and white horsey prints love my Mum.

Got some fab non horsey pressies from friends whom wanted to get something for me as opposed to my horse.

My OH took no hints and I got a voucher for a very high end dept store with no Equine section. Am not ungrateful, just wished he had taken on board what I wanted. Lol

Best pressie of all though was seeing the faces of the 2 kids walking in the living room door and the look of awe on their faces when they saw what santa had brought
Also really enjoyed my first christmas of having my own horse to visit @ the yard


----------



## Lolo (25 December 2012)

Enough material to finish the next chunk of my patchwork quilt I'm making from my mum and dad  It's been a long time in the planning and I can't wait to get cracking- I've designed it so each square has something that reminds me of bits of my life. My old XC colours will be making an appearance! 

My brother and sister utterly spoilt me as well. They bought me a lovely belt- it's one of the polo belt things, with woven bits on. In my sister's XC colours too so I can be a proper cheer-er on- eventing matchy matchy! And the video editing software I've been quietly lusting over for ages. 

Can I be really sappy and say that spending the day with my incredibly bonkers family has been the best though? They take eccentricity to a whole new level and today has been perfect in every way


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (25 December 2012)

Wow, very lucky people on here.

I got a spa day with facial, manicure and pedicure.
A new turnout rug for orange one.
Couple of Chanel bits (<3)
New brown leather boots (non horsey)
A VERY nice going out top that I've wanted for ages but haven't been able to afford.
New pair of skinny jeans which were needed.
Rhianna and Chris Brown albums (coz I iz ghetto yeh!)
Slippers
Thermal underwear 
Smellies
3 new daytime tops
Ghost Cherish and Vera Wang Princess perfume.

Yup, I did pretty well


----------



## ISH_lover (25 December 2012)

Thanks K+J I'm somewhat nervous although not as much as mum and dad who now feel old as I will be 18 in Feb!


----------



## Amaranta (25 December 2012)

I got:

2 more arena mirrors
a new set of clippers
money
Tolkein collectors edition of The Hobbit
L'occitane goodies
chocolates
socks
thermal underwear - lol useful
sealskin gloves
Caitlin Moran's new book
2 very very nice bottles of wine
a computer game

Very happy bunny


----------



## eventer131 (26 December 2012)

I got a car, m2m boots, Cavallo jacket, bandages and numnah, perfume, Pilates DVD, dressing gown, pjs, make-up, Prada purse (to match my Prada bag, bday present) and some other little things for me and my horses!!!


----------



## showpony (26 December 2012)

Lol, suffering from a bit of green envy reading what some people got!!! Some peoples gifts seem to have added up to thousands!


----------



## PingPongPony (26 December 2012)

I'm really happy with my pressies too 
I got: 
£30 WHSmith voucher ( i love books!)
shires fleecelined gel halfpad
olympia puissance tickets
a ''horse is friendly, beware of owner'' hoodie
a pair of red wellies
and 2 ferrets  i haven't got them yet because i'm allowed to choose them and pick them up myself  i'm uber excited!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chels (26 December 2012)

Ooo people got very spoilt!
I got a sleeping bag
A onsie 
An equitheme saddle pad and quarter sheet
Some equilibrium stretch and flex wraps
Bits and bobs - a couple of books, shower gel, lip butter, chocies, etc

I bought myself and iPhone

And as a special Christmas Night pressie - a warning from TFC about a photo I posted in April last year...


----------



## HayleyUK (26 December 2012)

Half a pony - I paid for the other half
Balenciaga handbag I'd lusted over
Ariat jod boots
Leather gaiters
Ayr 8 is on order but not here yet!
Clothes

Had a fab day


----------



## Walrus (26 December 2012)

I had a fab Xmas, particularly excellent presents from boyfriend as it's our first Xmas together, he got me a boot bag for my long leather boots, a pair of roeckl gloves and a new camera system for the horsebox which he's going to fit. Parents got me money towards my new saddle I'm in the process of sorting and I got one mug with a picture of the pony on and one mug that says I love my pony all over it. Ace!


----------



## Walrus (26 December 2012)

Although, in addition, extra points for my work secret Santa, who got me a hobby horse and a bag of apples!


----------



## Jenni_ (26 December 2012)

For my 2nd Christmas at inlaws I got - joules polishirt, joules purse, joules slippers, and a joules hoodie ( in this house we have the WHOLE of the joules range!!) and some heat holder socks and soap and glory products.

From OH I got new GHDs and another thing for volumising my hair. He hates the time my rollers take and it was his very own idea!! Very proud of him


----------



## daveismycat (26 December 2012)

Wow, everyone has been very spoilt. 

My husband got me a beautiful ice blue KitchenAid mixer - it is gorgeous, and I've been lusting over one for a long time.  Also got lots of Cath Kidston goodies, some Benefit make up, a sparkly unicorn top, candles, ROC goodies, and lots and lots of chocolate.   

Only pony present I got was a lovely fleece exercise sheet from my sister.  However, I am awaiting the delivery of my shiny new Barnsby jump saddle (a present to myself   )

Hope everyone is enjoying the festive period - I'm off to start on the champagne cocktails again soon!


----------



## trendybraincell (26 December 2012)

Jenni_ said:



			From OH I got new GHDs and another thing for volumising my hair. He hates the time my rollers take and it was his very own idea!! Very proud of him 

Click to expand...

Well done to your OH 

I got a new bell for my bike, my dad broke the old one 
The most amazeballs Christmas jumper
Grey's Anatomy DVD
How I Met Your Mother DVD
That 70s Show DVD
Socks...lots of socks 
No Doubts new album

My trainer got me a lovely Gersemi top

But my best present was two canvases, one of each of my boys. They're beautiful...I cried when I opened them


----------



## LiffWee93 (26 December 2012)

I got the most lovely day with my lovely family, eating a scrummy meal  I got the last of my saddle paid off by my mum, and she made me a food hamper of my favorite things and some burgundy bandages!  My pony's sharer got me a load of photos printed for my walls and my flatmates got me a blanket with arms, a cookbook, and the frozen planet boxset- I feel totally spoilt ith how much thought people put in to my presents- I get the rest from my family today!


----------



## Tash88 (26 December 2012)

My parents help me out financially all year and I wouldn't be able to have my horse without them, so I didn't ask for anything. But I got...
A lovely new Joules 3 in 1 jacket
A lovely dress and shoes from my grandma as she doesn't want to buy me horsey presents!
Money which I am going to use to buy an EquiAmi
Perfume
Falke cashmere socks (NOT to be worn with wellies at the yard!)
Woolly hand warmers
A fountain pen with horses on it (apparently a present from my horse!)

And I am very pleased with it all - just looking for an EquiAmi now!


----------



## jess_asterix (26 December 2012)

I got 

A skiing holiday to Val D'Isere in a catered chalet on 20th Jan for a week  
A barbour coat 
Lancome make up 
Burberry purse 
underwear
2 new tops 
Gloves and hat 
Onesie
Lots of chocolates
Flower bomb perfume
Ted baker bag 
£200 from family
£50 Go outdoors voucher 

I was very spoilt!


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (26 December 2012)

jess_asterix said:



			I got 

A skiing holiday to Val D'Isere in a catered chalet on 20th Jan for a week  
A barbour coat 
Lancome make up 
Burberry purse 
underwear
2 new tops 
Gloves and hat 
Onesie
Lots of chocolates
Flower bomb perfume
Ted baker bag 
£200 from family
£50 Go outdoors voucher 

I was very spoilt!
		
Click to expand...

Flippin hell


----------



## Llanali (26 December 2012)

Horsey wise, I bought myself a WoW dressage saddle the week before Christmas.... Think that counts!!

Aside from that, brother and his husband bought my husband and I a hamper and a slow cook recipe book; my sister and her husband bought us a big candle in a vase thing which smells lovely, and a hand produced recip book of all our mothers recipes- she died in October you see. 
Dad has bought us a tumble dryer- so we are off to choose in the sales.

Husband bought me posh smellies, a favourite CD and perfume.


Very lucky kippers here!! We bought brother and his hubby silver and leather stirrup iron book ends from Culinary Concepts, the sister and BIL a baguette board made from solid oak, a purse and a loo reading book, and bought Dad a bedside tidy/coin collector- really beautiful leather tray things.


hope everyone had a lovely day!


----------



## Javabb94 (26 December 2012)

SummerxStarsx said:



			Flippin hell  

Click to expand...

I was just thinking this! 

Wow! A skiing holiday jess_asterix - hope you have a great time!


----------



## charlimouse (26 December 2012)

Well there was a definate theme going on with my christmas presents this year! I got:

A top with horses heads on
A top with rearing horses on
A top with hunting scenes on
A top with pugs on 
A Jack Wills cardigan
£70
Mum is also getting me some Le Chameau wellies, but I need to go choose the ones I want. Can't wait for the luxury of dry feet!

Amazed at how much some people get! Having said that I know as an early Birthday Present Mum is buying me flights to America for my best friends wedding (i'm bridesmaid), and paying for Pickle to go on his holidays at the same time to keep his fitness up as it will be the middle of the event season.


----------



## samsbilly (26 December 2012)

I got lots of smellies a waterproof coat and thermatex leg wraps x


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (26 December 2012)

I'm amazed at what some people get, I thought I was spoilt!!

I got a very unexpected pair of ugg boots!
Socks
Underwear
Some jumpers
Superdry joggers
Jod boots
Books
Some le crusie baking wear

Felt spoilt!!


----------



## TPO (26 December 2012)

The best presents can't be wrapped 

Hope everyone had a lovely time


----------



## Delicious_D (26 December 2012)

Can i add to my earlier post?

I got to ride my horse again after 5 long agonising months!


----------



## Javabb94 (26 December 2012)

Secret_Santa - that's fantastic you must be so pleased! What a fantastic Xmas present


----------



## Delicious_D (26 December 2012)

Kirsty+Java said:



			Secret_Santa - that's fantastic you must be so pleased! What a fantastic Xmas present 

Click to expand...

I am very pleased  Was the best present ever


----------



## Firewell (26 December 2012)

Oooh I had such a good christmas .

I didn't get anything horsie.

My best present was from my mum and stepdad and it was a big framed picture of a poem I wrote for my husband on our wedding day. My mum had found a calligrapher to write it out properly and it's gorgeous so touched .

Otherwise I got lots of nice things,

I got 2 books (I love reading).
jewellery
electronic picture frame
socks 
chocolate
beautiful scarf
Smellies
Nail Varnish
A fat face pair of jim jam bottoms.

From my husband I got

YSL make up and face serum
YSL make up bag
Estee lauder make up
Chanel make up
Benefit make up 
(I write a list so he knows what to get!).
2 white company dresses (he chose them and I love them).
a big fluffy white company dressing gown robe
2 pairs of white company slippers 
(I love the white company).
Another book, Marion Keyes can't wait to read it .
£1000 
A lovely big card with sparkly lights which he wrote a really sweet message in .
Vivienne Westwood Naughty Alice perfume
Lots of colour printer cartridges (don't ask).
Normally he goes super mad at Christmas but he didn't this year as I got a wedding and a honeymoon this summer.

Def agree with presents not being the best thing at Christmas. The best thing was having everyone round to my house for Christmas eve, spending Christmas Day at my mums and Boxing day at my Dads! Eating, drinking, playing games and being merry with my family .


----------



## Suzie86 (26 December 2012)

Can't quote on phone but firewell love how you casually slip £1000 into the list then say he hasn't gone mad this year  lot of very very lucky people on here!! I was lucky too got very spoilt but nothing like some of you!!!!

Glad everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## Javabb94 (26 December 2012)

Suzie86 said:



			Can't quote on phone but firewell love how you casually slip £1000 into the list then say he hasn't gone mad this year  lot of very very lucky people on here!! I was lucky too got very spoilt but nothing like some of you!!!!

Glad everyone had a great Christmas!
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking that! Casually slipping £1000 in there  wow firewell! If I had that I would be putting it towards an Albion revelation monoflap saddle 

Part of my Xmas was my john Whitaker passion saddle - which now doesn't fit and is slightly too small for me, so once that sells will be well on my way to one, although will wait till Abbie is 6 or so so she won't change as much


----------



## JenTaz (26 December 2012)

I got my wintec dressage saddle back in october as an early xmas present from my mum when i went to uni, and for xmas day i got an acer a210 tablet, as an upgrade for my kindle, got some money, lots of chocolate, and some fluffy socks, best part of xmas was being able to come home for the holidays

going to get myself a portable hardrive off the money, and a couple of pairs of jeans and some treats and some new grooming brushes from taz and hopefully have enough left over for fuel to get back to uni after new year


----------



## TheoryX1 (26 December 2012)

Some very spoilt people on here, lucky old you.  I was very chuffed as got some more of my favourite perfurme,  plus a bracelet by Hi Ho Silver that I have coveted for ages - the silver one made of snaffle bits.  Mini TX is dead jealous, and I love it.

Oh, Mini TX did pretty well, got loads of clothes, smellies etc, plus, oh god it pains me to admit this, but I gave in and bought her some gorgeous HKM matchy matchy in coffee.......


----------



## Jane_Lou (26 December 2012)

I had my present early this year, I had a multi fuel stove installed on November and family paid towards the installation which was almost as much as the actual stove! Other than that I had some lovely posh smellies, socks and some rather nice wine from friends.


----------



## Gamebird (26 December 2012)

I am utterly flabbergasted by this thread. Speechless.

From my husband I got a new pair of riding gloves and a bottle of malt whisky and I am delighted with both.

My parents arrive tomorrow and I have asked them for a couple of books.

I obviously live on a different planet!


----------



## xRobyn (26 December 2012)

Sheesh!! Some people get more than I've had in a lifetime.

I asked for a hi viz jacket to make hacking safer. Got it. Chuffed. Couldn't have asked for more.

I've also ended the year with a brand spanking new boyfriend who is a total sweetheart and who I like a lot


----------



## mle22 (26 December 2012)

Gamebird said:



			I am utterly flabbergasted by this thread. Speechless.

From my husband I got a new pair of riding gloves and a bottle of malt whisky and I am delighted with both.

My parents arrive tomorrow and I have asked them for a couple of books.

I obviously live on a different planet! 

Click to expand...

I have to confess I'm a bit stunned by it too.


----------



## samsbilly (26 December 2012)

I was a little shocked as well!


----------



## Javabb94 (26 December 2012)

Gamebird said:



			I am utterly flabbergasted by this thread. Speechless.

From my husband I got a new pair of riding gloves and a bottle of malt whisky and I am delighted with both.

My parents arrive tomorrow and I have asked them for a couple of books.

I obviously live on a different planet! 

Click to expand...

I admit to being slightly flabbergasted too!


----------



## ellie11987 (26 December 2012)

I got ariat bromonts, a tablet, dimonte browand, new saddlecloth, exercise bandages, breeches, hoodie, gloves, little bits and bobs and money. Chuffed


----------



## Suzie86 (26 December 2012)

And me!!!! People are entitled to spend their money on whatever they like and of course if I had it I'd spend it so I'm just jealous  but it does not do much to get rid of the whole horse owners are obviously wealthy stereotype   but you are all very lucky and I am very jealous


----------



## Bigbenji (26 December 2012)

I think I also live in another world!
I got a big tube of smarties, some gloves (primark finest) and a lovely dinner from my parents. Brother got me some bath goodies coz I apparently always stink! Ha.


----------



## jellybaby2 (26 December 2012)

I've just scraped myself up off the floor...totally flabbergasted! 

My best pressie was getting to wake my 11 month old daughter up and spend her first Christmas with my Husband and her....I was holding out for an eternity ring... I got a new pair of hunters!!! His defence is that we did spend 500k on a house earlier this year so I can't complain!

Jb x


----------



## Bobby Boy (26 December 2012)

Gamebird said:



			I am utterly flabbergasted by this thread. Speechless.

From my husband I got a new pair of riding gloves and a bottle of malt whisky and I am delighted with both.

My parents arrive tomorrow and I have asked them for a couple of books.

I obviously live on a different planet! 

Click to expand...

And me

I got a horseware bag from my 13 year old daughter which she found on ebay and talked a friend of mine into buying on her behalf with money she earns herself looking after other peoples horses, my son got me a pair of slippers with money he earned washing tractors so I'm a very proud mummy 

Hubby paid for us to have christmas lunch at the stables local pub so we could do the ponies easy, brillant christmas


----------



## samsbilly (26 December 2012)

Bobby boy they sound like lovely presents x


----------



## Scarlett (26 December 2012)

I watched my Oh have a trot and a canter on his horse on Christmas day, a wonderful sight to see after a nightmare of a year for us all. There's nothing that can be bought that could make me happier.


----------



## redcascade (26 December 2012)

Wow guys! Can't believe what everyone got, sounds like you all had a lovely day  First time I've ever seen my mum drunk on Christmas day!! I got a Joules polo shirt, a new saddle bag, some socks, some lovely pjs, chocolates, £60, some new Dubarry Galways seen as though the others have about had it! From various people  And the most gorgeous butterfly wing necklace from my boyfriend, every time you look at it it looks different, so iridescent and set in sterling silver! Major love: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151264244816107&l=70d4b9ca0e

Very lucky girl right here


----------



## Delicious_D (26 December 2012)

TheoryX1 said:



			oh god it pains me to admit this, but I gave in and bought her some gorgeous HKM matchy matchy in coffee.......
		
Click to expand...

I knew it 

Mwhahah!


----------



## vam (26 December 2012)

Its funny i normally read these threads feeling a bit green round the gills but this year i am more than greatfull for what i did get.
My lovely oh got me a gilet and fluffy head band, my dad gave me some money to spend at Olympia which i got a nice leather headcollar and saddle cloth from Equiport.
What was more touching was the 2 pictures in frames i got from my sister, one of my mum and one of my dad. 
My mum died 2 weeks ago and my dad is also very ill, to me those pictures of them in happier times are priceless.
I dont mean to put a dampner on what people get but when you read things like this i know all the gifts in the world will never be what i truely want which is my mum to be alive and a my dad to be better.
As long as people appreciate what they got then i guess it doesnt matter how much of it there was and the cost.


----------



## milliepops (26 December 2012)

Some very lucky people out there, I'm green eyed 

Mind you, I did pretty well this year, it's my birthday next week so I had a pair of Konigs as joint present Well, Mum and Dad bought one boot, my credit card bought the other   I've been wearing them for 2 weeks already though so there wasn't anything to open yesterday apart from a chocolate orange  Did mean that they were finally broken in for my Christmas day ride, I'm thrilled with them and never want to ride in anything else now 

(Not a present but I won a saddle in the autumn and that was delivered 2 weeks ago , so it's been a pretty awesome month all round - Thanks to Horse mag!)

ETA sorry to hear about your parents, Vam   My folks are only on holiday at the moment but I'm missing them over xmas, can't imagine how you must feel x


----------



## Scarlett (26 December 2012)

Vam, sorry to hear about your Mum


----------



## TheoryX1 (26 December 2012)

Secret_Santa said:



			I knew it 

Mwhahah!
		
Click to expand...

Its just for poncing lessons, honestly........


----------



## Bigbenji (26 December 2012)

Vam so sorry to hear about your mum. After loosing a few friends and family members recently myself I can appreciate it makes you realise there is actually no greater gift than being in the company of those you love.


----------



## Delicious_D (26 December 2012)

Vam im very sorry to read of your news .



TheoryX1 said:



			Its just for poncing lessons, honestly........
		
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah  you love the bling


----------



## Baydale (26 December 2012)

Bigbenji said:



			Vam so sorry to hear about your mum. After loosing a few friends and family members recently myself I can appreciate it makes you realise there is actually no greater gift than being in the company of those you love.
		
Click to expand...

Hear hear! My father said he would have been happy with no presents at all as nothing meant more to him than having all the family together.  Life is so precious and my mantra for 2013 will be to live each day like it's your last. I'll raise a glass to those not with us, the hole they have left can never be filled.


----------



## Javabb94 (26 December 2012)

Baydale said:



			Hear hear! My father said he would have been happy with no presents at all as nothing meant more to him than having all the family together.  Life is so precious and my mantra for 2013 will be to live each day like it's your last. I'll raise a glass to those not with us, the hole they have left can never be filled.
		
Click to expand...

Very well said Baydale


----------



## ClassicG&T (26 December 2012)

I was spoilt this year. Up at 7 to open pressies before horsey 

Black Dubarrys, silver horse bit bracelet, ted baker bag, tweed hat and wasit coat, Mary King joules coat, stable door sign, pandora charms, MAC make up, a lovely pen and socks! 

chuffed to bits  

some of you got lovely presents!


----------



## ecrozier (26 December 2012)

Vam - so sorry to hear your news.

Also a bit flabbergasted by some of the gifts! I thought I was pretty spoilt to get a radio for my landy for OH, eskadron saddlecloth, laptop bag and pikeur hoodie from my mum, a lovely gillet from my step dad, and am hoping for a new gatehouse hat from my dad


----------



## Ilovefoals (26 December 2012)

Wow!!!  Some people are very very lucky!!!

I got a "Game of Thrones" box set.
A couple of books.
Cosy PJ's.
£40 of gift vouchers for a local tack shop.
Perfume.
And a Schockemohle Kentucky bridle which hasn't arrived yet tho my friend gave me her staff discount off of it


----------



## Javabb94 (26 December 2012)

vam said:



			Its funny i normally read these threads feeling a bit green round the gills but this year i am more than greatfull for what i did get.
My lovely oh got me a gilet and fluffy head band, my dad gave me some money to spend at Olympia which i got a nice leather headcollar and saddle cloth from Equiport.
What was more touching was the 2 pictures in frames i got from my sister, one of my mum and one of my dad. 
My mum died 2 weeks ago and my dad is also very ill, to me those pictures of them in happier times are priceless.
I dont mean to put a dampner on what people get but when you read things like this i know all the gifts in the world will never be what i truely want which is my mum to be alive and a my dad to be better.
As long as people appreciate what they got then i guess it doesnt matter how much of it there was and the cost.  

Click to expand...


So sorry to hear that Vam


----------



## WeeBrown (26 December 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss Vam, really hope your dad is on the mend asap.

I have been spoilt as usual.
From OH: a dress (picked myself), joules jacket, 2 zippo hand warmers, socks, ipad case and a little crystal bear.
From parents: can't list all as mother seems to think we're still young and need millions of presents to unwrap (then says she needs to cut back next year before going mad again) but main ones were a bag, a leather jacket, a watch, some mint velvet clothing and some kind of cooking machine that will be passed over to OH as I can't cook at all but will enjoy the results.
From sister: red leather boots, a ted baker top and a meercat mug (love them!).


----------



## Baggybreeches (26 December 2012)

Vam we had our first Christmas without my Nin, I did get a lovely present from my mum ( my little donk) and my OH is getting me some fencing tomorrow for my paddock. I was happy enough just to have a bit of time to spend with my animals  it isn't all about extravagant presents, sometimes it's the little things that mean the most


----------



## TarrSteps (27 December 2012)

Very sorry to hear your news, vam. It can be very hard to be missing people and sad when everyone is telling you to be cheery and that what matters is how much money people spend on you.

Funny though, as you say it gives you perspective. It never occurs to me to be jealous of these lists because nothing I want comes in a box and the thing I want most, I will never get.  

There are a lot of lucky people here, not just because they got lots of shiny stuff, but because they live lives where that sort of thing is possible. Quite honestly, given the way of the world, I'm a bit surprised some people don't feel a bit more reticent about their good fortune. But it's nice to be lucky, as I well know! 

I hope your dad does okay, vam, and 2013 brings your family a better year.


----------



## CalllyH (27 December 2012)

xRobyn said:



			Sheesh!! Some people get more than I've had in a lifetime.

I asked for a hi viz jacket to make hacking safer. Got it. Chuffed. Couldn't have asked for more.

I've also ended the year with a brand spanking new boyfriend who is a total sweetheart and who I like a lot 

Click to expand...

Love this. Hope you have a fantastic 2013 with him.


----------



## TPO (27 December 2012)

Sorry for your loss Vam. Thoughts are with you and your family.

TBH threads like this make me mad not jealous. They usually start light hearted and then end up being crass. No matter who got what there will always be someone who got/has more (but has more class than to post about it) and someone who got/has less.

My birthday is just before xmas and I was extremely lucky with material presents on both occasions but my 'best' gift was turning my sound horse out for the first time in 13 wks after my last vets wrote him off. It may be selfish but what made me feel good this year was that I was in a fortunate position to make a charitable donation to an organization who's recipients needed the money more than me.

I don't begrudge anyone anything but perhaps some tact wouldn't go amiss when replying on threads of this ilk.


----------



## Daytona (27 December 2012)

I got a hit air jacket with lanyard for saddle and my motorbike along with 5 spare canisters

A white gold affa expensive braclet 

Zoom lense for my SLR

Veredus vento tendon & fetlock boots

Veredus saddle pad and fly veil

Socks, bath stuff, oil painting, another framed picture, exercise set thing, purfume, chocs. 

Chufties


----------



## lucemoose (27 December 2012)

I think it's really nice to hear that people have been spoilt on Christmas, and to think that for the most part everyone has had happy days with loved ones. I'm on the wrong side of the world and my favourite gift was that I got to chat to my family at home over Skype in the evening and wave at them.


----------



## Daytona (27 December 2012)

Ooo I forgot I also got a  Acavallo Lambskin Half Pad In brown and the acavallo seat saver to match it for my saddle.  My birthday is 28th so all my stuff is kinda for both Xmas and birthday but my hubby taking me away tomorrow for 4 nights to a remote Scottish cottage on the side of a loch with our dogs, to just chill out and do some walking and spend some time away from everything so looking forward to that.


----------



## Jenni_ (27 December 2012)

Vam- sorry to hear about your loss 

Some family friends had their first Christmas without their mum this year, she passed away in January from Cancer. The kids are still pretty young so they decided to have a fresh start and move into our street a month or so ago... So to help them we decided Xmas should be mixed up and a bit different for them. So they came down to ours for breakfast and I took Dash over to the house and they all had a walk up the road on him and fed him carrots and fussed etc. Helped take their minds off the initial 'My mums not here to open presents with'


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (27 December 2012)

TPO said:



			Sorry for your loss Vam. Thoughts are with you and your family.

TBH threads like this make me mad not jealous. They usually start light hearted and then end up being crass. No matter who got what there will always be someone who got/has more (but has more class than to post about it) and someone who got/has less.

My birthday is just before xmas and I was extremely lucky with material presents on both occasions but my 'best' gift was turning my sound horse out for the first time in 13 wks after my last vets wrote him off. It may be selfish but what made me feel good this year was that I was in a fortunate position to make a charitable donation to an organization who's recipients needed the money more than me.

I don't begrudge anyone anything but perhaps some tact wouldn't go amiss when replying on threads of this ilk.
		
Click to expand...

i dont think anyone is trying to be crass or tactless, and im so so sorry to hear Vam's news 

the whole point of the thread is just curiousity isnt it, i love hearing what people got, and obviously lots of other HHO's also like to compare, i dont think anyone is trying to *better* anyone else or trying to make anyone jealous but i also dont think people need to be shy about what they got given/gave to others.......the people that spoilt them probably work all the hours god sends and have made many sacrifices along the way to be in a postion that they can now afford spoil the people they love and no one should be made to feel ashamed of that. Good luck is down to hard work usually, not many people have it all without putting that hard work in


----------



## flump (27 December 2012)

Dont think anyone I trying to out do people, more of a case of sharing what people got!

I dont think it matters if you had a box of chocolates or valegro under the Xmas tree as long as u had a great day.

My favourite part of Xmas is seeing people enjoy themselves and that doesn't matter what you did or didn't get!

Love this thread but seen loads of cool stuff that has been added to birthday list!


----------



## Jenni_ (27 December 2012)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			i dont think anyone is trying to be crass or tactless, and im so so sorry to hear Vam's news 

the whole point of the thread is just curiousity isnt it, i love hearing what people got, and obviously lots of other HHO's also like to compare, i dont think anyone is trying to *better* anyone else or trying to make anyone jealous but i also dont think people need to be shy about what they got given/gave to others.......the people that spoilt them probably work all the hours god sends and have made many sacrifices along the way to be in a postion that they can now afford spoil the people they love and no one should be made to feel ashamed of that. Good luck is down to hard work usually, not many people have it all without putting that hard work in 

Click to expand...

This... There are people on here who probably had 10x the money spent on them than I did, but I'm not jealous. The fact they have come on here, told us, and then acknowledged that they have been very lucky people is more than enough to know they appreciated what they got. Some people save all year to spoil loved ones at Christmas, and is no reflection on how people live for the rest of the year. 

Some of the presents people have listed on here I could only dream of receiving, but TBH I get much more satisfaction out of buying big things myself.

I'm one of those silly people who was almost in tears because her OH picked good presents all by himself, without any help, and sourced them by himself too. Silly, I know, but that is what means the most to me. 

I'm sure everyone appreciated the thought that went into their presents, no matter how big or small. 

The other thing I appreciated most, is my wee Mum, noticing I had borrowed a stock pin for my last dressage test, and deciding she wanted to buy me one. Not only did she do that, but she also checked the BD rule book all by herself to see if there were any restrictions on colours etc, and then phoned BD herself to double check. I was over the moon, and it was beautiful with little blue stones. 

My mum doesn't know the first thing about competing!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (27 December 2012)

Jenni_ said:



			Vam- sorry to hear about your loss 

Some family friends had their first Christmas without their mum this year, she passed away in January from Cancer. The kids are still pretty young so they decided to have a fresh start and move into our street a month or so ago... So to help them we decided Xmas should be mixed up and a bit different for them. So they came down to ours for breakfast and I took Dash over to the house and they all had a walk up the road on him and fed him carrots and fussed etc. Helped take their minds off the initial 'My mums not here to open presents with'
		
Click to expand...

Thats a really lovely thought Jenni 

Great idea to take their minds off missing their mum a bit and Im sure they were thrilled to get a wee sit on Dash


----------



## maggiemoto (27 December 2012)

Last year I got breast cancer, this summer I broke my ankle very badly and for this Christmas, I have a broken hip. I wonder if I am sending my Santa letter to the right address!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (27 December 2012)

So very sorry to hear of your loss Vam  I hope Xmas day brought you something to put a smile on your face even if just for a short while.

Threads like this are meant to be light hearted. Of course horrible things still happen at this time and its always heartbreaking to hear of those suffering a loss especially at a time when you just want to be around loved ones.....

 I got some lovely gifts and spent the day with my family watching the children play with presents which doesnt happen often. Doing this took my mind off my problems for a bit which is great & thats what its all about for me.

Theres always someone worse off than you. I think my job possible makes me more aware of this as I care for young people with severe disability. We just need to keep this in mind but dont feel guilty for enjoying yourself.


----------



## el_Snowflakes (27 December 2012)

maggiemoto said:



			Last year I got breast cancer, this summer I broke my ankle very badly and for this Christmas, I have a broken hip. I wonder if I am sending my Santa letter to the right address!
		
Click to expand...

Maggiemoto I hope you are on the mend. think you have had more than your fair share of troubles! Wishing you good health for 2013 onwards


----------



## LittleGreyMare (27 December 2012)

I received a mini iPad and case, a food processor (yey, can finally make soup) and hand mixer and some money which will pay for my Ugg Boots I treated myself to last month when they were on sale!

I know I have been very spoilt and feel very lucky!!!


----------



## Javabb94 (27 December 2012)

Jenni_ said:



			This... There are people on here who probably had 10x the money spent on them than I did, but I'm not jealous. The fact they have come on here, told us, and then acknowledged that they have been very lucky people is more than enough to know they appreciated what they got. Some people save all year to spoil loved ones at Christmas, and is no reflection on how people live for the rest of the year. 

Some of the presents people have listed on here I could only dream of receiving, but TBH I get much more satisfaction out of buying big things myself.

I'm one of those silly people who was almost in tears because her OH picked good presents all by himself, without any help, and sourced them by himself too. Silly, I know, but that is what means the most to me. 

I'm sure everyone appreciated the thought that went into their presents, no matter how big or small. 

The other thing I appreciated most, is my wee Mum, noticing I had borrowed a stock pin for my last dressage test, and deciding she wanted to buy me one. Not only did she do that, but she also checked the BD rule book all by herself to see if there were any restrictions on colours etc, and then phoned BD herself to double check. I was over the moon, and it was beautiful with little blue stones. 

My mum doesn't know the first thing about competing!
		
Click to expand...


Agreed Jenni - this thread is just a bit of fun and supposed to be lighthearted- I don't think anyone is trying to out do each other - personally I love reading what other people got for Xmas- as you said it doesn't matter who gets more, it's not about the presents after all - but seeing as Xmas if s one of those times where you receive gifts - I thought I would share


----------



## Javabb94 (27 December 2012)

LittleGreyMare said:



			I received a mini iPad and case, a food processor (yey, can finally make soup) and hand mixer and some money which will pay for my Ugg Boots I treated myself to last month when they were on sale!

I know I have been very spoilt and feel very lucky!!!
		
Click to expand...

Our family present from my gran was a deep fat fryer (one of the new saw ones  ) home made Chips forever more - once we work out how to use it that is


----------



## maggiemoto (27 December 2012)

Oh thank you el_Snowflakes. I am staying positive. The worst is not being able to ride. It is going to be at least another 3 months and I am not sure if I will be able to then. I think I will have to find someone to teach me to drive instead!


----------



## Sarah_Jane (27 December 2012)

maggiemoto said:



			Oh thank you el_Snowflakes. I am staying positive. The worst is not being able to ride. It is going to be at least another 3 months and I am not sure if I will be able to then. I think I will have to find someone to teach me to drive instead!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with the recovery. I broke mine last year and was allowed to ride (albeit quietly) 3 months after the break.


----------



## vam (27 December 2012)

Thank you everyone. I certainly don't think that this thread has any 'I got more than you' over tones and I still like reading what people got, I'm nosey like that. I think for me its been a very sharp reminder of what I have, have lost and could lose. That said next year I will make the best of it as life does go on and you have to embrace the changes not let them change you. 
It's lovely to hear other people having nice a Christmas as it reminds me that it will be different from now on but not necessarily worse. As long as the horse doesn't break again it will be fine!


----------



## Scarlett (27 December 2012)

I think, for some people at least, the idea of people listing what they got seems a bit vulgar, no matter what the intent behind it. I, personally, could never sit here and write a list of what I got, or gave. It just doesnt sit well. I'm glad everyone had a good Christmas, as did I, but I don't understand why you would need to list *all* the gifts you got in public, maybe mentioning your favourite gift or if you got something horsey you have wanted for ages... but listing toiletries and handbags? Sorry, it just comes across as childish boasting.

But I hate the comercialization of Christmas anyway, so maybe it's just me #bahhumbug


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (27 December 2012)

Scarlett said:



			I think, for some people at least, the idea of people listing what they got seems a bit vulgar, no matter what the intent behind it. I, personally, could never sit here and write a list of what I got, or gave. It just doesnt sit well. I'm glad everyone had a good Christmas, as did I, but I don't understand why you would need to list *all* the gifts you got in public, maybe mentioning your favourite gift or if you got something horsey you have wanted for ages... but listing toiletries and handbags? Sorry, it just comes across as childish boasting.

But I hate the comercialization of Christmas anyway, so maybe it's just me #bahhumbug 

Click to expand...

you are under no obligation to participate though?????? so if you dont like the idea of it, dont reply? IMO it would only be vulgar if people were poo poo'ing other peoples presents, which they arent


----------



## kerilli (27 December 2012)

must admit, I agree, and mentioning designer names, and amounts of money, just seems very boastful.
fwiw I received some very nice things, such as perfume (crikey, my mum managed to pick out a lovely new perfume for me, wow) and had a very nice couple of days, good enough.    
oh, and i got a unicorn and an indoor school and a brand new 15 horse Oakley with a built in jacuzzi...


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (27 December 2012)

kerilli said:



			must admit, I agree, and mentioning designer names, and amounts of money, just seems very boastful.
fwiw I received some very nice things, such as perfume (crikey, my mum managed to pick out a lovely new perfume for me, wow) and had a very nice couple of days, good enough.    
oh, and i got a unicorn and an indoor school and a brand new 15 horse Oakley with a built in jacuzzi...  

Click to expand...

its just reverse snobbery though...............would you think any less of someone who HAD got an indoor school or an Oakley? Wouldnt you want to share in the excitement? Id be jealous as hell if someone got an indoor, but nice excited for them jealous not bitter spiteful jealous which is kind of how your post comes across K..........

i think xmas cheer fairy dust is needed for some posters, and quickly!!!!!!!!


----------



## kerilli (27 December 2012)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			its just reverse snobbery though...............would you think any less of someone who HAD got an indoor school or an Oakley? Wouldnt you want to share in the excitement? Id be jealous as hell if someone got an indoor, but nice excited for them jealous not bitter spiteful jealous which is kind of how your post comes across K..........

i think xmas cheer fairy dust is needed for some posters, and quickly!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

No, not at all, of course I wouldn't think any less of them, I know plenty of people with those sort of things - good for them. That's how life is, of course... it's all relative. They don't boast about them, though...   
And of course I realise how lucky I am to have what I have. *shrugs* No jealousy, bitterness or spite here, I assure you.


----------



## Highlands (27 December 2012)

Lovely gold snaffle necklace, earrings and huge box of thontons mints. 8.6 acres too...


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (27 December 2012)

Boasting would be an uprovoked *i got an indoor/oakley/totilas la la la im so lucky ha ha ha* type post though................i think this is totally different and is just a nice way of sharing everyones excitement over their presents :shrugs:

i guess it depends on what sort of person you are though, i love coo'ing over perfumes and pretty make up and clothes that my friends buy/recieve as gifts, as well are horsey stuff, in real life, so doing it on here is no different and is certainly no kind of competition or boasting, perhaps if you dont generally share/compare that sort of stuff with your friends its very alien to you on here??????


----------



## Jenni_ (27 December 2012)

kerilli said:



			oh, and i got a unicorn and an indoor school and a brand new 15 horse Oakley with a built in jacuzzi...  

Click to expand...

Cool so... Party in your lorry this weekend then aye


----------



## Javabb94 (27 December 2012)

Thank you  to those who realise this thread is lighthearted fun - it's chiristmas after all  

Sorry to anyone offended by this thread - it is not intended to cause any jealousy - it's a bit of fun

I'm sure we all realise presents are not the most important part of Xmas however, along as people appreciate them I don't see a problem in what people get


----------



## Scarlett (27 December 2012)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			i guess it depends on what sort of person you are though, i love coo'ing over perfumes and pretty make up and clothes that my friends buy/recieve as gifts, as well are horsey stuff, in real life, so doing it on here is no different and is certainly no kind of competition or boasting, perhaps if you dont generally share/compare that sort of stuff with your friends its very alien to you on here??????
		
Click to expand...

Maybe that's true to a small extent, I dont own perfume, it holds no interest to me but it's not the main reason. I just think it's a bit crass no matter whether it is perfume, horse stuff or whatever, sorry. We are all different at the end of the day, whats acceptable to one person isn't to another. Horses for courses and all that....

My friends are all similar to me, I have no idea what they got for Christmas, however the first thing we all asked each other when we got together after Christmas day was 'did you have a nice dinner?' You can tell where our priorities lie...!


----------



## flump (27 December 2012)

I love nosing at what people get! It's half the fun isn't it!!


----------



## Farma (27 December 2012)

My OH got me a painting done of my beautiful horse i lost a few weeks ago, it was lovely but rather heart wrenching


----------



## Fat_Pony (27 December 2012)

Well I going to admit to being very jealous of you all, but because you are all able to enjoy it, not because of your material gifts. For the last 3 years we have lost someone close to us at Christmas, so it is actually a horrid time for us and we hate it. Luckily we have a 2 year old son to take our minds off of things - he got his first bike, lots of cars, hot wheels tracks, angry birds, fireman Sam toys, duplo, clothes and 3 wonderful days with his family, but nothing can bring his uncle, aunt and nan back. 

If it wasn't for him we wouldn't celebrate Xmas - bah humbug!


----------



## redcascade (27 December 2012)

Wow guys, what happened to "live and let live"? Can't believe yet another thread has gone downhill, I don't see what harm has been done here, if you don't like it it still doesn't mean you can spoil other people's fun!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (27 December 2012)

I got a skiing holiday. Well, I paid for it myself in the summer, but I'm going tomorrow so I count it as a Christmas present to me, from me!  
I didn't get anything extravagant, lots of lovely clothes etc, and a fabulous few days with family I don't get to see often and some amazing family news! 
I'm very lucky though, as although we don't go all out at Christmas, everything is thoughtful and heartfelt, and my parents help me out a lot throughout the year like when I needed a new car tyre etc. 

On the topic of "boasting"- each to their own, if people want to write a detailed list of what they got then what harm does it do to everyone else? The content of this thread was pretty clear from the title. Not something I'd do, but it doesn't bother me what everyone else does!


----------



## DGeventing (27 December 2012)

I got a few (um... 12 ) copies of the 2013 event calender, which just happens to have a picture of a certain pony in it 

I got a wonderful day hunting on xmas eve, on an exciting horse I could ride all day, accompanied by my mom (riding my first pony) and 2 clients who I am lucky enough to call my friends.

I sold one horse to a wonderful home, and have found an amazing loan home for another.

I have several exciting young event horses to be working on for the next few months, and my parents have agreed to support one mare financially, so if I don't want to, she doesn't have to be sold.

I got some lovely warm clothes, some new durbarrys and a pair of mountain horse boots , to wear while teaching, plus another pair of dressage boots.

I'm moving into my own yard right now and want to buy a bigger trailer, and have (or had, prior to selling parker) very little disposable income, so the little treats like bubble bath, chocolate, perfume and make-up are so very welcome.


----------



## 1Lucie (27 December 2012)

A new saddle!!!!!


----------



## ArcticFox (28 December 2012)

Wow to all presents! Merry Christmas all!

I was thrilled with mine - still waiting for OH's but he has got me a small goat shelter so our Pygmy Goats can live out in the field (they have a stable at the moment!).  We are off all next week so hoping to build it then (and stake it down so it doesn't blow away!)

My Aunty gave me some money - bought a new stock pin off TopStocks with it (it has a silver fox on it  )
My Sis bought me some Gallagher electric fencing as she can get it cost price and I tend to order through her.
My Mum bought me a waterproof heat lamp so I can bath the horses and keep them warm  She also got me a hoof jack - never heard of it before:http://www.hoofjack.com/v/vspfiles/home.asp  (to assist with studding up or putting poultices on) apparently it was meant for my birthday but it took 4 months to arrive so she added it to my christmas.

We spent the day visiting OH mum and then Boxing day having a meal with my family and some friends - mum was given a game 'Rapidough' which we played after the meal - was very funny and we were in hysterics!!

All in all a good Christmas.  Working today then off for a week.  Fingers crossed we have no emergencies.


----------



## Javabb94 (28 December 2012)

1Lucie said:



			A new saddle!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Wow 1Lucie ! What saddle did you get? 


ArcticFox said:



			Wow to all presents! Merry Christmas all!

I was thrilled with mine - still waiting for OH's but he has got me a small goat shelter so our Pygmy Goats can live out in the field (they have a stable at the moment!).  We are off all next week so hoping to build it then (and stake it down so it doesn't blow away!)

My Aunty gave me some money - bought a new stock pin off TopStocks with it (it has a silver fox on it  )
My Sis bought me some Gallagher electric fencing as she can get it cost price and I tend to order through her.
My Mum bought me a waterproof heat lamp so I can bath the horses and keep them warm  She also got me a hoof jack - never heard of it before:http://www.hoofjack.com/v/vspfiles/home.asp  (to assist with studding up or putting poultices on) apparently it was meant for my birthday but it took 4 months to arrive so she added it to my christmas.

We spent the day visiting OH mum and then Boxing day having a meal with my family and some friends - mum was given a game 'Rapidough' which we played after the meal - was very funny and we were in hysterics!!

All in all a good Christmas.  Working today then off for a week.  Fingers crossed we have no emergencies.
		
Click to expand...


I would love a stock pin of topstocks! I will have to get one I think - there was one I liked I saw on FB with a blue stone on it 

Sounds like you had a great day ArcticFox! 

Lets hope the weather is great for the 2013 event season - now that would be a great Xmas present


----------



## CBAnglo (28 December 2012)

I got to spend some time with the horses and my family - I havent seen either for the last 4 months as have been working pretty much non-stop.  And I got 2 days without having to check my BB which was amazing - best xmas present ever.

On the more commercial front, I got a cyclossage rug (mostly for our horse who had the KS suregry this year) and some jewellery from my parents.  The ponies got an anky and an eskadron set each, even the retired one and the recovering one, as is tradition.  New pony got one set each plus new schockenmohle bridle.

I agree that xmas is a bit commercialised, but I think mostly people have their hearts in the right place and people are more excited about what they have received/given rather than are being boastful about it.  Although everyone who got a new horse should have at least had the decency to post a picture of said horse on this thread!


----------



## ConnieLove (28 December 2012)

Lots of lovely goodies from Olympia for the boys plus some new sets of jump wings, poles and cups. Plastic jump for joy ones so I can put up a course and not have to ride with a pulled back! Oh and a Jeffries event girth and lots of lovely Ariat gear from the OH (that I've been hinting at for AGES, so impressed he remembered) I'm skeptical if the girth the right size or not plus it's the wrong colour but hey ho I love it!!


----------



## ArcticFox (28 December 2012)

Kirsty+Java said:



			I would love a stock pin of topstocks! I will have to get one I think - there was one I liked I saw on FB with a blue stone on it 

Lets hope the weather is great for the 2013 event season - now that would be a great Xmas present 

Click to expand...

This is the pin I liked!  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...98397893.50196.163857710295112&type=1&theater 
Saw it and thought it would be perfect - it was destined for someone else but they didn't buy it in the end.  I haven't ever bought a stock pin (except the side saddle one which is a standard boring pin) but saw it and decided it was just what I wanted. 

Would love the weather to dry up, have a great plan for 2013 but as someone said on here - make goals in stone and plans in the sand - will keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best!


----------



## Javabb94 (28 December 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			This is the pin I liked!  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...98397893.50196.163857710295112&type=1&theater 
Saw it and thought it would be perfect - it was destined for someone else but they didn't buy it in the end.  I haven't ever bought a stock pin (except the side saddle one which is a standard boring pin) but saw it and decided it was just what I wanted. 

Would love the weather to dry up, have a great plan for 2013 but as someone said on here - make goals in stone and plans in the sand - will keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best!
		
Click to expand...


Wow it's really nice  I like the one 2 photos one from that with the blue stone - will match velvet collar on my tweed - topstocks is having a lesson before me tomorrow so may inquire about it! 

What a great saying - I just hope Eden valley 1 runs it will be my rising 5 yr olds abbie's first BE so hoping it runs!


----------

